

Ask HN: How to do server side image processing? - tope

I have been using this site for a while now and I'm kind of curious as to how it is implemented.<p>http://placeit.breezi.com<p>It takes an image and creates a product shot. Really cool, how would you go about implementing such. HTML5, PHP?
======
ColinWright
It's done server side, so isn't just a case of applying to your image a linear
transform that matches the destination image of the phone you want to place it
on, then using "green screen" technology to insert the transformed image into
the image of the phone.

Seems pretty trivial, technically. Maybe I don't understand your question.

------
jaachan
It just uploads the image you drop, combines it server-side (in PHP you'd use
something like <http://www.php.net/manual/en/book.image.php>). Tricky part is
getting the tilting right so it matches the phone.

